# Weed or other grass? In tall fescue



## Blinkfish (Sep 26, 2021)

My lawn is tall fescue in Maryland, but I've got large sections of this other grass or weed coming through. Anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Could be couch grass (quackgrass). In this case, rhizomes should be present. Do you have detailed pictures?


----------

